# Free perscribtion medication?



## JesusCrust (Mar 23, 2012)

Is it possible to get free or near free perscribtion medication that you need to survive? Im epileptic and i really wanna start traveling but the hardest part for me to figure out is my meds. I tried googling it and i couldnt really find anything specific to epilepsy patients


----------



## dprogram (Mar 25, 2012)

JesusCrust said:


> Is it possible to get free or near free perscribtion medication that you need to survive? Im epileptic and i really wanna start traveling but the hardest part for me to figure out is my meds. I tried googling it and i couldnt really find anything specific to epilepsy patients


 
I am on a program in TN called Safety Net. I get my meds for $3.00 per prescription no matter how much is prescribed. I was recently prescribed Gabapentin which was originally for Epilepsy and Neurological pain for Shingles. Now it's prescribed to help with anxiety. (my diagnosis). See if Safety Net is a state or Federal program. I'm sure there is something in your state that's similar. What are you normally on by the way?


----------



## JesusCrust (Mar 26, 2012)

Im prescribed carbatrol right now and i think my parents pay something like 300 a month for it. Its some outrageous number. I tried to convice a doctor to just give me one of those surguries so that i wouldnt have to be medicatied the rest of my life but i guess its very invasive and risky


----------



## JesusCrust (Mar 26, 2012)

Im prescribed carbatrol right now and i think my parents pay something like 300 a month for it. Its some outrageous number. I tried to convice a doctor to just give me one of those surguries so that i wouldnt have to be medicatied the rest of my life but i guess its very invasive and risky


----------

